# عندي صالة مساحتها كبيرة كم مكيف احتاج



## عبدالله2006 (4 يونيو 2006)

الصالة مساحتها 200 متر مربع ارتفاعها 3.60 ودرجة الحرارة الخارجية بالصيف 45 درجة مئوية وهي لاغراض الاستخدام اليومي وكل والواجهات فيها نوافذ ، ارجو من الاخوة المتخصصين افادتي عن عدد المكيفات اللازم اذا كان من نوع سبليت معلق بالجدار ، والقانون الذي استخدم للحساب وشكرا لكم .


----------



## hvacboy (5 يونيو 2006)

*أخي عبدالله 2006*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طول الصاله وعرضها وارتفاعها ومقاس النوافذ وعدد الاشخاص المتواجدين فيها
وهل المبنئ معزول حراري ونوع أستخدام للصالة 

ومشكور

سوف تجد الرد بعد الاجابه علئ سؤالي


----------



## عبدالله2006 (5 يونيو 2006)

طول الصالة 14.40 وعرضها 14.40 وارتفاعها 3.60 وعدد الاشخاص تقريبا 150 والمبنى معزول حراريا للجدران والسقف ، ومساحة النوافذ تقريبا 40 م2 موزعة على الجدران الاربعة واستخدامها صالة متعددة الاغراض ( اجتماعات ، حفلات )
واشكرك عزيزي على اهتمامك وتواصلك


----------



## sam6 (5 يونيو 2006)

*برنامج حساب الاحمال*

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الكريم 
هذا ملف يقوم بحساب احمال التكييف وهو من نوع اكسل 
كل ما عليك هو ادخال البيانات المطلوبه ويعطيك عدد اطنان التبريد المطلوبه
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## hvacboy (6 يونيو 2006)

*أخي عبدالله 2006*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحساب 44 طن أستخدم فيها بكج ولا اير هاندلينج يونت يعني دكت لازم منه لتوزيع الهواء


----------



## ayed* (7 يونيو 2006)

عبدالله2006 قال:


> طول الصالة 14.40 وعرضها 14.40 وارتفاعها 3.60 وعدد الاشخاص تقريبا 150 والمبنى معزول حراريا للجدران والسقف ، ومساحة النوافذ تقريبا 40 م2 موزعة على الجدران الاربعة واستخدامها صالة متعددة الاغراض ( اجتماعات ، حفلات )
> واشكرك عزيزي على اهتمامك وتواصلك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم عبدالله يلزمك جهاز قدرته 18 طن الى 19 طن ويمكنك استخدام اجهزة سبلت يونت قدرتها 4 طن عدد 5 اجهزة توزعها على الصالة ومتوفرة في السوق وهي من النوع (stand floor )العمودية ..هذا ابسط شئ والانواع كثيرة ومتعددة ...
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (10 يونيو 2006)

عبدالله2006 قال:


> الصالة مساحتها 200 متر مربع ارتفاعها 3.60 ودرجة الحرارة الخارجية بالصيف 45 درجة مئوية وهي لاغراض الاستخدام اليومي وكل والواجهات فيها نوافذ ، ارجو من الاخوة المتخصصين افادتي عن عدد المكيفات اللازم اذا كان من نوع سبليت معلق بالجدار ، والقانون الذي استخدم للحساب وشكرا لكم .



اخي الكريم من الصعوبة من مكان تحديد كمية التكييف اللازمة للمبني ولاكن تقريبا يستخدم ما بين 500 الي 600 وحدة تبريد بريطانيه في المتر المربع = 200*600 = 120000 BTU
ما يقارب 10 طن ..... ولاكن هذه الحسبة تقريبا ومن الصعوبع في مكان تحديد الحاجه الي كمية التكييف بدون تحديد الاتجاهات ونوعية الحوائط والعوازل الزجاج المستخدم وعدد الاشخاص والمعدات والات الموجوده في الصاله 

وشكرا


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (11 يونيو 2006)

الحمل الحرارى الكلى = 69ر29 طن تبريد
حسب برنامج اكسيل المذكور.
مع تحياتى..


----------



## أسيرالآهات (11 يونيو 2006)

أخي الكريم صالتك تحتاج بين 18 الى 19 طن كما قال الاخ ayed خذ النصيحة مني واهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## عبدالله2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

بالبداية اشكر المهندس سام على تقديمة البرنامج الرائع 
ثم اشكر الاخوان المهندسين على مشاركتهم وسوف اخذ اجابتكم بكل جدية مع ان فيها اختلاف بين الاراء ، 
المهندس hvacboy يقول  طن أستخدم فيها بكج ولا اير هاندلينج يونت يعني دكت لازم منه لتوزيع الهواء )
فالمهندس ayed* يقول (يلزمك جهاز قدرته 18 طن الى 19 طن ويمكنك استخدام اجهزة سبلت يونت قدرتها 4 طن عدد 5 اجهزة توزعها على الصالة )
والمهندس الكويتي يقول 10 طن ؟؟؟
والمهندس شري كول يقول 29 طن تقريبا بناء على البرنامج الذي قدمة سام
والمهندس اسير يشاطر ayedالراي
مقدر اقول اني ضعت ولكن اقول اختلاف كبير بالارقام .


----------



## hvacboy (13 يونيو 2006)

*أخي عبدالله 2006*

هههههههههههه لازم نختلف ولا مانصير عرب ههههههههههه


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (16 يونيو 2006)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> اخي الكريم من الصعوبة من مكان تحديد كمية التكييف اللازمة للمبني ولاكن تقريبا يستخدم ما بين 500 الي 600 وحدة تبريد بريطانيه في المتر المربع = 200*600 = 120000 Btu
> ما يقارب 10 طن ..... ولاكن هذه الحسبة تقريبا ومن الصعوبع في مكان تحديد الحاجه الي كمية التكييف بدون تحديد الاتجاهات ونوعية الحوائط والعوازل الزجاج المستخدم وعدد الاشخاص والمعدات والات الموجوده في الصاله
> 
> وشكرا



اهلا وسهلا اخير الكريم عبدالله .... فعلا شي غريب الاختلاف بالارقام .... اتمني من الاخوان الافاضل الذين وضعو ارقامهم ان يضعو لنا طريقه الحساب لهذه الارقام لنستفيد منهم ان من خلال خبرتي المتواضعه في التكيف اعرف ان المتر المربع في معظم الحالات يستخدم بين 500 الي 600 وحدة تبريد بريطانيه .... وتعتمد هذ الارقام علي اكثر من عامل وتصل في حالات العزل الجيد الي 350 الي 400 ..... فطريقة حسابي كالتالي :
الساحة للمبني ككل * وحدة التبريد البرطانيه 
= 200 * 600 = 120000 Btu
ومن المعروف ان كل 12000 Btu = طن
فالجواب 10 طن والله اعلم


----------



## wazne (17 يونيو 2006)

عزيزي الأخ عبدالله لك مني تحية انت وجميع الأخوان الذين قاموا مشكورين بالرد عليك إذا كنت من سكان الرياض الذين انا منهم وأعرف درجة حرارتها وكذلك قلة الرطوبة بها فإن القاعدة المستعملة هنا هي على أساس 800 وحدة حرارية لكل 1 متر مربع بإرتفاع 3 متر وذلك في المكاتب والفلل وبناء على ما قدمته فإن ارتفاع المبنى عندك هو360 سم وهناك من الناس ما يزيد عن المكاتب والفلل والمساكن وكذلك هناك الشبابيك فيلزمك حسبة زائدة تشمل حرارة الشبابيك وكبر المساحة والأشخاص المتواجدين وبالمناسبة اذا استعملت التكييف المركزي فسوف يكون ارتفاع الصافي من السقف 3 أمتار.
واحدمتر مربع إرتفاع360سم =950 وحدة حرارية 
واحد متر مربع إرتفاع 3 متر =800 وحدة حرارية 
تزيد على اي بند تريد استعماله التالي 150 وحدة للأشخاص للمتر الواحد / ثم تضيف كذلك 150 وحدة لكل متر عن النوافذ فيصبح عندك الحسبة التالية :
207م ×(950+150+150 )=1250 وحدة للمتر المربع إذا كان صافي السقف المستعار 360 سم فيكون الناتج 258750 وحدة تقسم على 12000 وحدة التي هي واحد طن فتساوي21,56 طن من المفضل في هذه الحالة لأن ترتقي الى جهازين (12,5 طن عدد2 )أو إذا كان هناك مانع جهاز واحد 52 طن لأن الأجهزة الموجودة 20 طن يليها 25 طن مباشرة / كذلك هناك 10 طن يليها مباشرة 12,5 طن . 
اما الحسبة الثانية :
207 ×(800+150+150 )=1100 وحدة إذا كان الإرتفاع الصافي للسقف المستعار 3 متر فيكون الناتج 227700 وحدة حرارية تقسم كما اسلفنا على 12000 فيكون الناتج 18,97 طن مما يعني الإرتقاء الى جهاز 20 طن أو عدد 2 جهاز 10 طن .
ارجوا أن أكون قد وفقت في هذا الشرح الذي ينقصه القليل حول حساب الأشخاص والنوافذ لأن شرحها يطول ولكن محسوبة صح إنشاء الله .(يمكن ان تقسمها الى عدة أجهزة سبليت من أي نوع 
اي سؤال يتعلق بمجاري الهواء والمخططات اللآزمة سنحاول حسب الإستطاعة أن نجاوب عليها والسلام ختام وهذه أول مشاركة لي 
أخوكم akram wazne


----------



## wazne (17 يونيو 2006)

الرجاء عدم الموأخذة هناك غلطة مطبعية تم كتابة 52طن بدل 25 طن نلفت النظر الى هذه ولكم الشكر


----------



## اشرف 66 (18 يونيو 2006)

اخى عبد الله 2006

كل 16 متر مربع = 12000 Btu اى= واحد طن تبريد

يعنى 200 متر = 12.5 طن تبريد 

لا ننسا عدد الاشخاااص و ايضااااااااااااااااااااااا السعراات الحراريه التى تخرج من انساان لاخر......................

فلابد من تعويض هذا الضغط فى جهاز زائد يعوض بدل فاقد......

انا كفنى احبذ تركيب 5 اجهزة تكييف( مجزأ ) قدرة كل مكييف 36000 Btu

و انا على ثقه تامة بما كتبت هنا 

شكرا لكم

اشرف


----------



## wazne (18 يونيو 2006)

اشكرك يا عبدالله على مشروعك الذي يذكرني بأنه اصبح مثل قضية الشرق الأوسط ما لها حل وبناء عليه عندك حل من إثنان اما أن تلغي المشروع أو تأتي بألواح من الثلج وتستعملها في تكييف الصالة ويا خسارة 30 سنة بالسعودية وشغل التكييف النادر الوجود لأن الجو حلو ولطيف كل أيام السنة اللي طلعنا بالأخر ماعندنا خبرة يا خبراء الله على أيام الخيش والماء ما حدا أشطر من حدا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سارة عبدالله (17 أكتوبر 2006)

العرب دئماً مختلفين الله يوحد القلوب


----------



## الدكة (19 يناير 2007)

بسم الله
وعلى بركت لله

انت بحاجة الى 20 طن

وافضل ان تستخدم مكيف مخيف في السقف


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (22 يناير 2007)

*طبعا بعد كل اللي انكتب والخلافات في الرأي بس ده ممكن يكون في مصلحتنا علشان تبادل الخبرات ,
وطبعا ما وقفتش عليا انا فلازم اقول رأيي المتواضع جدا بالنسبه لحضراتكم وهو كالتالي 
1- 200 متر مربع يحتاجوا حوالي 25 حصان تقريبا وهي ناتجه من ان المتر المربع الواحد يحتاج حوالي 1000btu و الحصان فيه 8000 btu 
200*1000/8000=25 حصان يعني نقدر نظبطها علشان التكلفه بحوالي 5 اجهزه 5حصان من اي نوع ويفضل الdikine or carier حسب المتاح
2- الحل الثاني وهو استخدام التكنولوجيا الجديده وهي ال VRV وهي تعني استخدام اكثر من وحده داخليه علي كباس (وحده خارجيه) واحده 

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وتحياتي للجميع :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: :30: 
*


----------



## syrian_eng (16 مارس 2007)

مرحباأخ Sam6 .... شكرا جزيلا لبرنامجك المفيد ...لكن للأسف لم استطع تنزيله مثله كمثل باقي الملفات التي بالموقع ....لا أدري إذا بالامكان ارساله بال***** ... وإذا كانت ادارة الموقع تسمح بأن أضح *****ي .... على كل حال أرجو ان ألقا حلا من طرفك ...وشكرا لجهدك


----------



## محمد حسني الصوي (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني على هذه الفائدة


----------



## طلال الكلداني (23 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز عبد اللهاليك الطريقة المثلى في حساب حمل اي غرفة من خلال ابعاده وبشكل مبسط بغض النظر عن العازلية وهذه الطريقة افادتني في مجالي العملينصب وحدات التكييف والتبريد 0
مساحة القاعة 200م2 وارتفاعها 3.60م اي 720 م3
بما ان كل 36 م3 يعادل طن تبريد او Btu 12000
720 ÷36 = 20 طن تبريد(t.r) 
اما ايهما افضل في الاستخدام فيفضل التكييف المركزي على الوحدات .. اي بالامكان استخدام بكج يونت سعة 20 طن تبريد بدلا من 7 اجهزة سبلت سعة 3 طن


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (1 أبريل 2007)

Plz We Need More Explain


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (4 أبريل 2007)

تحتاج الى 40 طن تبريدي اي 480000 بي تي يو تستطيع ان توزع اربع مكيفات مركزي مع مجاري هواء ومخارج هواء


----------



## wazne (6 أبريل 2007)

:67: عمي ربيع حبيب قلبي طول بالك علينا الشباب مختلفين على 1طن أو3 طن ( حضرتك عملتها ثلاجة يا عيوني ) بعدين عبدالله عمر المكاتب وعمل التكييف وصار بدو صيانة بتعرف الموسم ابتدى الأن يعني ياعموا بدك كل 1م2 ( 80 cfm )


----------



## ابو اواب (18 أبريل 2007)

ان الطريقة التى حسب عليها الاخون تعتمد على ان الاحمال الحرارية اعلاه ثابتة من دون مراعاه الى نسبة الرطوبة المطلوبة والتى تعمد علها الحسابات كثيرا . راجع كتاب اشرى لحساب الاحمال ومن ثم قم باستجلاب كتلوجات لعدة شركات مع اسعار الوحدات خاصتها ثم قم بالمفاضلة بينها.


----------



## مهندس من لا شيء (21 أبريل 2007)

أخواني الكرام إذا كان الموقع في الرياض حسب خبرتي المهنية أوافق الأخ akram wazne بجميع ما قاله وبإذن الله هذه هي الطريقة الصحيحة لحساب القدرة التبريدية للموقع لديك .


----------



## wazne (21 أبريل 2007)

أخي الكريم مهندس من لا شيء أشكر لك ما ذكرت حول موافقتك وتأييدك للطريقة المذكورة بالشرح السابق لي 
نرجوا إذا كان أحد لديه أي مشروع ويريد بعض الشروحات أن يضعه في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة الجميع من خلال المناقشات البناءة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الصمد فضل (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed sayed sed (8 فبراير 2010)

اريد معرفة اسم كل رمز مستخدم فى حساباتك فى ملف heat load estimation وشكرا


----------



## مهندس عموره (22 مارس 2012)

خذ 20طن وهو الأصح ان شاء الله


----------



## المهندس الحلي (23 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز حتى لاتدوخ بالارقام فالرقم الصحيح ما قاله المهندس شيري كول هو بحدود 24 طن اخذين بنظر الاعتبار فتح النوافذ ,ازدياد العدد,مفاقبد اخرى يكون تقريبا بحدود 29 طن .


----------



## mechanic power (24 مارس 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

